# the pups at 10 weeks



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Here are our little ones at 10 weeks. They figured out how to use the doggy door - yikes! Let the trouble begin! HA! Luckily when we built this house last year, we put in a covered area that is fully enclosed for safety. It has a roof over it, a 3' concrete footer topped with chain link that goes up to the roof. Its great in the winter also as the dogs have a snow free potty area (except for the drift snow)

Anyway here's the crew - will have to make another post to get more pictures in as it said I could only send 5 at a time.:doh:


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*more pics*

I had to include one of the hummingbirds too! We have a zillion of them and I fill 3 feeders every day. They are not scared of me at all and will feed while I hold the feeder. :dance: So cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful puppies! I like the Hummingbirds too! I have never had more than one share a feeder! You are so lucky!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Janet, the furbabies are so adorable. I enjoyed the picture of the hummingbirds too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful puppies!! Oh, how gorgeous. I love seeing their antics. Great shots ..... especially of those hummingbirds. Wow !


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

The puppies are beautiful! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Janet...Wow. in the 2nd photo...I would like the puppy standing by the door please..look at that natural stack! They are all adorable. 

And I am amazed at the humming birds. I have never seen more than two together at once. and I have had no luck with feeders. But they do come to my trumpet vine.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are simply precious!!!
Love the hummingbird shots too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're all so sweet! The hummingbirds are cool, I've never seen one up close but they do go to our feeder.

My FIL lives in Dolores and when we talked with him the other night DH was talking about our dogs and he asked what breed they were. He told him they were Havanese and he said he knew of a Hav breeder near him! Must be you! They're Jim and Juanita Adams.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG what adorable furbabies, love the pictures.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> They're all so sweet! The hummingbirds are cool, I've never seen one up close but they do go to our feeder.
> 
> My FIL lives in Dolores and when we talked with him the other night DH was talking about our dogs and he asked what breed they were. He told him they were Havanese and he said he knew of a Hav breeder near him! Must be you! They're Jim and Juanita Adams.


I'd be interested to hear who it is. I don't know of any breeders of Havs within a few hundred miles of me! I just moved here and I don't know anyone =)


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Missy said:


> Janet...Wow. in the 2nd photo...I would like the puppy standing by the door please..look at that natural stack! They are all adorable.
> 
> And I am amazed at the humming birds. I have never seen more than two together at once. and I have had no luck with feeders. But they do come to my trumpet vine.


LOL that is one one that Beverly's husband has been drooling over. =)


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my!! Each picture just kept getting cuter!!!!!


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

How cute!!! IWAP...darn hubby.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Thumbelleina said:


> How cute!!! IWAP...darn hubby.


That is funny! In 1994when I started in the breed, my husband said "OK you can have one but its not sleeping on the bed". Then it was "ok you can have two, but they are not sleeping in the bed". THEN we had our first litter and we kept two more - his fault! LOL Now I am the one to say "NO YOU CAN'T HAVE ANOTHER ONE!!" and they all sleep where ever they darn well please.:juggle:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

yummy! They are all beautiful puppies.  For as badly as I wanted a black and white parti, I never did end up getting one. I will have to be content to drool over pics like these! Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Janizona said:


> That is funny! In 1994when I started in the breed, my husband said "OK you can have one but its not sleeping on the bed". Then it was "ok you can have two, but they are not sleeping in the bed". THEN we had our first litter and we kept two more - his fault! LOL Now I am the one to say "NO YOU CAN'T HAVE ANOTHER ONE!!" and they all sleep where ever they darn well please.:juggle:


You just became my new role model!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

oh my! They are adorable! I'm with you Missy, I like the one standing by the door. Love the markings too. Super-cutie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Janizona said:


> LOL that is one one that Beverly's husband has been drooling over. =)


Hey Beverly's DH already has 4 dogs...and Barki visiting often. I only have two lonely boys... sigh!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable and it looks like a very fun age


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Janizona said:


> I'd be interested to hear who it is. I don't know of any breeders of Havs within a few hundred miles of me! I just moved here and I don't know anyone =)


He was talking about you! My in-laws are Jim and Juanita Adams, maybe they were asking people about Havs since they know we have them. They used to live on Road 28.4 and their house had a tower on top that you could stand in and see 360 degrees, and a roof door to go out and sit on the rood. They moved to Cortes a few months ago to be closer to town.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't believe anyone here knows I have Havanese! We just moved here a few months ago. Maybe they use the same vet as I do....? Are they looking for a Hav? My vets office called a few days ago and left a phone number for someone looking but I haven't called them yet.

I technically live in Cortez but Dolores handles our mail so we have that address.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh those adorable little bundles of love!

Just today DH was trying to figure out how we could possibly bring home one more puppy!

One more puppy and we'll have to add a 3rd twin bed to our sleep number bed system!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know how they knew but I'll ask. They live on Market St. in Cortez now. I wish they wanted a puppy but they have two rescue dogs that are both big so I doubt it!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Uh, is Ripley still available?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Those puppies are so cute. I love their colors! How lucky to have the hummingbirds in your yard!
Gina


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Gorgeous puppies! I love the black and white havanese....


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

moxie said:


> Uh, is Ripley still available?


Responded privately


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh those pups are so sweet!! I just want to kiss those little faces


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

They are just adorable! And I've never seen so many hummingbirds at a feeder. The ones I have are very territorial, so there's only one at the feeder at any time.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

moxie said:


> Uh, is Ripley still available?





Janizona said:


> Responded privately


So, Debra, does this mean you'll have two at the next play date???

Janet~ Those babies are adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Janet,

The puppies are just beautiful. I love this little black irish pied, what a doll!!! I've always been partial to irish pied Havs, but my family just doesn't do dogs with dark faces.  I guess I will have to wait till the kids move out. Plus with my three, I am at my doggy limit, so thanks for letting me get my puppy fix. :biggrin1:


----------

